# Dialer rundII32.exe



## onj (4 Februar 2003)

Hallo,
ich gehöre seit August auch zu den DTMS Geschädigten und habe auch einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Mein Dialer versteckte sich im Windows/system32 wo auch die rundll32.exe (eine wichtige Systemdatei) sich befindet und war exzellent getarnt mit der Bezeichnung rundII32.exe ( die L's ersetzt durch große i's, damit man es nicht sofort sieht). Ich bin dem nur auf die Schliche gekommen, weil ich einen Online Timer auf meinem PC habe, der alle Verbindungen in einer Logdatei festhält. Dort fand ich den Eintrag einer Verbindung über rundII32_2, fand dann auch eine neue DFÜ-Verbindung mit dieser Bezeichnung und habe dann das System nach einer Datei Names rund* suchen lassen und wurde erst beim zweiten hinsehen fündig. Ich war leider nicht schlau genug diesen Dialer zu sichern und eine später installierte Software hat ihn zerstört. Ich hatte ihn einmal geöffnet und fand in den AGB’s eine Anschrift in Oberhausen, aber mehr weiß ich nicht. Mich würde interessieren ob noch jemand diesen Dialer hatte und vielleicht unbeschädigt. Oder jemand hat noch keinen Dialer gefunden und hat jetzt eine kleine Hilfe. Tatsache ist für mich, einen Dialer so zu bezeichnen dient nur einer Straftat, sonst hat man das nicht nötig. Der Dialer muß mit Kazaa übertragen worden sein, denn der Rechner war den ganzen Tag dort online um Musikvideos zu speichern.

Gruß
onj


----------

